# Sprache im Woodstock JSF-Kalender umstellen



## melly (17. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, wie man die Sprache im Netbeans Woodstock JSF-Kalender umstellen kann? Meiner ist auf Deutsch, hätte ihn aber gern in Englisch....

Danke,

Grüße Melly


----------



## Luu (17. Mrz 2009)

Hm, der sollte dass automatisch entsprechend der in der .jsp eingestellten Locale machen .. ?

Btw: Woodstock is r.i.p, wird von Sun nicht weiter entwickelt :|


----------



## melly (18. Mrz 2009)

Vielen Dank, so funktioniert es:

<f:view locale="en">

Grüße Melly


----------

